# Feedback



## Osdina (May 5, 2019)

Why I can't see the feedbacks for rates under 5 stars ?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Osdina said:


> Why I can't see the feedbacks for rates under 5 stars ?


Because you're in Aussie down under. Send a muscular Kangaroo to beat up Uber.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Osdina said:


> Why I can't see the feedbacks for rates under 5 stars ?


You can if they marked a reason_. It'll say something like quality of service, cleanliness, driving, music, Etc. If they did not Mark anything and just give you a bad rating there's no feedback to show_


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> Send a muscular Kangaroo to beat up Uber.


Don't waste your time.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Osdina said:


> Why I can't see the feedbacks for rates under 5 stars ?


Because the star system's purpose is to enable thinning out the herd or culling the dead weight, from time to time. It's not designed as feedback for improvement.


----------

